# Saratoga Springs, NY Experienced CPC/E/M auditor



## Belinda Frisch (May 9, 2008)

My name is Belinda Frisch and I am the author of Correct Coding for Medicare, Compliance, and Reimbursement. I am currently the Coding Compliance Specialist for a multi-specialty hospital-based physician group and am available for training and medical record auditing.

For those of you familiar with The Coding Source, I passed both their procedural coding and E/M auditing tests and am in the process of scheduling for the AAPC E/M exam in August.

Please contact me if you are interested in chart review or if you are local and interested in a consultant. Resume available upon request.

BFrischCPC@nycap.rr.com


----------

